# M&P 9mm with Hogue grip



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

If it works for you, that's great. Personally, I find the M&P grip frame to be one of the best out there and works excellently as is.


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the grip on the M&P as well, but this just adds to it, making it super fitting! Love it for the price its well worth a shot to see if you like it.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice...I like it...thanks for the pic.


----------

